# New grooming tool



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I picked up a new grooming tool at our local "Canine Consultant" today and it works terrific on Cooper. It's by Evolution and is called a "V" rake with rotating pins. It's a nice size and comfortable to use. It was only $7.99 at his shop and he's generally a bit high.
Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beverly,
The evolution comb is the one I had recommended to this forum. They are great like you said.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got my evolution V-rake in the mail today-- it is terrific. Jasper is in a puppy cut now- but even still--- it feels like it goes through easier and I like the feel of it in my hand. I think I am lucky with cash--- so far no matts, but he is only 5 months. Thanks for the tip Kathy and Beverly


----------

